# Anyone play world of warcraft and want a free month?



## crazycallum (May 16, 2008)

I'm gonna start playing it again after ages stopped playing but dont have money to buy a month yet, but theres a way you can get me a free 10 day thing if you play it, then when i buy my next month you get a month free


----------

